# Disconnect verhindern?



## Tequila (30. März 2010)

Hey liebe Leute.
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich meines Routers.
Bin auf dem Gebiet ein Noob und frag deshalb hier nach.

Schon seit Jahren haben wir hier mit Internetproblemen zu kämpfen
und es will einfach nicht aufhören.
Am Anfang hatten wir einen Ortsanbieter (Dokom21) ->DSL 500 
und nu Alice ->DSL 5000 da mehr momentan nicht möglich ist.
Ich besitze den einzigen PC hier im Hause und geh normal über Kabel nicht Wlan! ins Internet.

Die Disconnects haben sich zum Glück nach dem Anbieterwechsel stark gelegt aber trotzdem gibt es Tage (wie Heute zB) wo jede paar min der Router mein Inet neustartet. Also DSL & Infoleuchten blinken auf wenn Inetverbindung weg ist und leuchten dann nach dem Connect ganz normal weiter.
Das nervt ganz stark beim Online zocken!

Es passiert das ich erst lagge und erstma nix geht... dann kurz für ne sek geht das Game weiter aber auf einmal gehen die DSL&Infoleuchten aus und der Router startet neu... kann das sein das der Router nach einer Zeit von selber aus neu startet obwohl in der einen Sekunde doch wieder eine Verbindung da war?
Kann man das nicht iwie unterbinden oder iwie anders lösen?

Langer Text aber ich hoffe irgendjmd hat ne Erklärung und vllt sogar eine Lösung meines Problems.

Alice Router: Alice IAD 5130

Lg Tequila


----------



## 3V!L (30. März 2010)

Das klingt so als würde der Router die Verbindung verlieren. Da bei dir nur DSL 5000 anliegt, scheint es an einer schlechten Leitung zu liegen.

Normalerweise wird die Internetverbindung nur einmal aller 24h neu verbunden und das kann man im Router einstellern wann das passieren soll.


----------



## nfsgame (30. März 2010)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: 


Die Verbindung zur Vermittlungsstelle bricht durch alte/defekte/minderwertige Streckenverkabelung ab
Die Hausverkabelung ist für die erhöhte Geschwindigkeit nicht ausgelegt.
In beiden Fällen würde ich mal kräftig bei der Hotline Feuer untern Hintern machen und nen Techniker kommen lassen weil nur er dir sagen kann was abgeht.


----------



## Tequila (30. März 2010)

Ich sag mal sooo... da konnte ich bei dem alten Anbieter sogar mit nem Anwalt drohen und die hätten nix gemacht ...
Ich hab Alice überhaupt erstma zu verdanken das ich überhaupt DSL 5000 hinbekomme^^
Da Telekom mir iwann mal gesagt hat das bei mir noch nichmal DSL 500 ! laufen würde 

P.s Nen Techniker? Ja klar und dann erstma ne dicke Rechnung schicken ... xD

Dachte eher das man evtl. was mit dem Router machen könnte ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. März 2010)

Du hast aber einen Vertrag mit Alice, das die dir das I-Net störungsfrei ins Haus liefern, also ist das deren Problem und du solltest unbedingt dort anrufen.


----------



## Tequila (31. März 2010)

Das wird aber das gleiche wie bei der Dokom21 sein ... da bin ich mir sicher, die sind alle so 3st ^^
Die werden mir einfach nur sagen dass sie nichts machen können, da es an der alten instabilen
Leitung liegt & sie dies so schnell wie möglich beheben wollen/würden aber zur Zeit nicht können...

Hab ich zu genüg von Dokom21 gehört *räusper* 
Aber ich versuch in absehbarer Zeit mal mein Glück bei Alice...

Anscheinend wird man da beim Router nichts machen können so wie ich es mir gerade denke ;P

Lg Tequila


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Kann auch ein Firmware-Problem des Routers sein. Sieh / Frag mal beim Support von Alice nach, ob es eine neue Version für Dein Gerät gibt.


----------



## Folterknecht (31. März 2010)

Hi!

Falls vorhanden, kann auch eine Haustelefonanlage oder sowas in der Richtung für derartige Probleme verantwortlich sein.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Fate T.H (31. März 2010)

Tequila schrieb:


> Ich sag mal sooo... da konnte ich bei dem alten Anbieter sogar mit nem Anwalt drohen und die hätten nix gemacht ...
> Ich hab Alice überhaupt erstma zu verdanken das ich überhaupt DSL 5000 hinbekomme^^
> Da Telekom mir iwann mal gesagt hat das bei mir noch nichmal DSL 500 ! laufen würde
> 
> ...



Für sowas brauch man kein Techniker kommen lassen das kann man bequem per Telefon regeln bin selber Alicekunde.
Alice hatte meine Leitung auf DSL12k eingestellt am anfang. Resultat : Oft Disconnects.
Angerufen bei Hotline und mich mit nem Techniker verbinden lassen dieser
stellte nach kurzem Gespräch die Leitung neu ein auf DSL7k weil angeblich
der Leitungsquerschnitt nicht mehr hergeben würde und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.
Wenn es nach der Telekom gehen würde hätte ich so mit ach und krach DSL2k.
Verursachte Kosten: Ein Telefonanruf mehr nicht.

Die Telekom geht immer auf zwei nummern sicher um noch mehr Leute auf die Leitung zu quetschen und trotzdem stabil bleibt.
Von daher kann man das was sie sagen nicht als maßstab nehmen.


----------



## Tequila (31. März 2010)

Ja ich sag mal sooo...
Genau diese Disconnects hab ich ja nicht oft aber WENN sie kommen
dann über den ganzen Tag verteilt und jede paar min...
Zum Glück passiert sowas nur einmal im Monat und genau deswegen
dachte ich mir das es vllt einfach am Router liegt das der etwas
in den falschen Hals bekommt...

Und ich werde auch nicht, nur weil ich das selten habe (obwohl
es dann sehr nervig wird ) meine Geschwindigkeit runterregeln
lassen^^
DSL 5000 ist für den heutigen Stand gerade mal für mich so eben ausreichend obwohl ich mit mehr besser zufrieden wäre als mit weniger 

Ich denke mal nicht das es sich da lohnt Alice anzurufen oder? 

Btw. Gestern Abend als ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe war es genauso... jede paar min Disconnect und heute ist wieder alles okay.
Hab mein Internet seit 2 Std an und noch kein Verbindungsabbruch


----------



## Fate T.H (31. März 2010)

Tja dann musst du damit weiterleben.
Es wird nunmal so sein das die Leitung nicht für DSL5k ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Tequila (31. März 2010)

Ja danke ich weiss das ich damit leben muss^^
DSL5K ist jetzt nicht das beste aber auch nicht das schlechteste 

Aber dachte das es evtl. am Router liegt oder das man mit iwas
meine Leitung bzw. den Router testen kann und ach keine Ahnung,
ich bin kein Experte 

Aber trotzdem danke an alle Beteiligten, vllt wird sich in absehbarer Zeit etwas tun ...

Lg Tequila


----------



## Fate T.H (31. März 2010)

Ja es gibt gewisse Modems mit dem man das Rauschverhalten der Leitung einsehen kann.
Ist dieser wert zu hoch oder zu niedrig (weiß nicht mehr genau) treten verbindungsabbrüche auf
und das Modem muß sich neu synchronisieren.


----------

